# Touchpad 3.0 Kernel Development Progress



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey. First of all I know ETAs are a big no-no, so I'm certainly not asking for one. But I have heard absolutely nothing about that work and I'm just getting curious how its going. Is there any specific part that's holding Dal and the rest up? Anything that they've already discovered will work better with the new kernel?

I just like reading about how development is going. Although I of course would rather the devs keep on workout than to indulge my curiosity. Still if anyone knows anything I'm interested to hear it.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

I thInk kernel 3.0 Is very close


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

https://github.com/jcsullins/kernel-tenderloin-3.0

You can build it here and have it boot fully, but then it stops after "Updating applications XXX out of XXX" because the sound server seems to freak out.


----------



## AndroidON (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know much about kernel developenment, but maybe devs are having some look on linux kernel 3.3?

I heard linux kernel 3.3 have android device drivers in it by default.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to General. Please keep Development sections for releases only.


----------

